# Noob help, yaaay!



## idigscars (Feb 14, 2012)

So, I have had the eclipse rom on my phone for months and months, but kinda interested in looking maybe some more up-to-date rom's or the latest OTA update if it's worth it.

Issue at hand is, I can't remember how I would load a new rom or backroll to stock and do the OTA.

I have Bionic Bootstrap on my phone currently. Also, I have titanium backup. I'm assuming I can use titanium to backup my apps, but curious will they still be there after rolling back or a new rom being added.

Any help appreciated.


----------



## H_U_N_T_E_R_3 (Sep 19, 2011)

Yes titanium backup will save all your apps through flashing and even factory resets/fxz. "Supposedly" the bionic is getting the ICS Update this weekend, so I would wait until then to flash any new ROM's. But that's just me

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


----------

